# TUG Timeshare marketplace upgrade!



## TUGBrian (Jun 5, 2016)

ok, we have just implemented a new upgrade to the TUG timeshare marketplace that we hope will alleviate some confusion (although not all of it) with the whole date to week conversion as well as allow members to post weeks that start on days other than fri/sat/sun!

when posting an ad now in the marketplace you will be prompted to select a calendar date to indicate your check in day on a calendar and it will automatically link that to a week in a regular 52 week timeshare planning calendar.

for those of you with thursday or monday check in days, we suggest going in and editing your ads to now reflect the specific check in date you have available!

We hope this makes posting ads significantly easier, and allows for more flexible interval entries to be made into the TUG marketplace.

please post any issues you find with the new system here or email us directly at tug@tug2.net so we can investigate and correct!

also, any feedback on how to improve things is also welcome!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 5, 2016)

screenshot showing the calendar date selection


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 5, 2016)

for anyone needing to edit an ad:

http://ads.tug2.net

after logging into the marketplace here, select the TIMESHARE MARKETPLACE drop down menu at the very top of the page and choose "view your classified ads"

this will display your ads (notice the different tabs that organize your ads for you for those of you who have many ads).  at the bottom right hand corner of each ad you will see a number of buttons that allow you to edit/delete/mark as sold/etc each ad individually.

choosing to edit your ad will take you back to a screen that looks just like the one you filled out when you first created your ad, so you can make any changes to it that you wish.  after submitting the edited listing the ad will go back into the approval queue to be republished to the live site.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 5, 2016)

the big thing we want to make sure of is that the search functionality is still in place...so after your weeks are approved please use the search feature within the marketplace to test out that they still show up in searches for the correct week/resort etc.

thanks!


----------

